# New baby Lulu



## MimiSkye

Just picked up Lulu on Monday. She is a blue self dwarf with a velveteen coat. She is SO tiny!! She loves to run around and explore, then pass out right on my lap. I can't wait to introduce her to her big sisters.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010

She is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## LeStan82

She is super cute!


----------



## TNCraftyRat

Awwww, she is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindzmichelle

Oooo! So adorable and the name is so fittting


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear

Adorable! Look at that little face!


----------



## MimiSkye

Thanks  I love the whiskers!!!


----------



## Daddas1Punkin

She is georgous!


----------



## MimiSkye

thank you! shes a little rascal, but sweet as can be. Everyday shes sleeping in her little swing when I get home and always pokes her sleepy head out and gets so excited to see me.


----------



## agirl65

Oh she is so pretty!! Her whiskers are just as cute as can be!


----------



## ekoewifruit

Look at those curly little whiskers!!!!


----------



## MimiSkye

I know I can't handle it! I feel like they aren't as curly now as they were when I first got her, I hope they stay at least a little curly, I think it's the most adorable thing ever!


----------



## silversomali7

What a cutie!


----------



## evander

How is LuLu doing? How are introductions? Is she in the big cage yet?


----------



## CleverRat

Is she a Rex?


----------



## NocturnalNerd

Such a beautiful little one! I never considered getting a dwarf rat. Did you get her from a breeder?


----------



## CharliG

Oh you have got a little stunner there! How gorgeous is she!?


----------



## aimleigh

aw, she is adorable! I'm jealous. she is the cutest thing I've ever seen :-D


----------



## DustyRat

Such a cute furball


----------



## MimiSkye

Shes the best  I just was on a business trip for 2 weeks and my parents took care of all my girls. Everyday my dad would call me and tell me how much he loved the little baby (lulu).

Introductions went okay, Olive is so good with Lulu but Penelope is a little more of a bully. Lulu definitely antagonizes her though. No serious fights, but things were a little hectic at first. Now things are okay.

And Lulu is a velveteen, not a rex. I've read that velveteen its basically like a "bad" rex or something? I dunno but whatever her coat is its perfect! It's not really curly like a rex, but its wavy and flippy. Sooo soft 

She's perfect!


----------



## MimiSkye

Oh and just so you know, that white cage their in isn't where they live haha. It's lulus old cage. I just use it when I bring them downstairs I leave the door open and let them come onto the couch as they please. Even though they all like to cram in there for some reason.


----------



## MimiSkye

evander said:


> How is LuLu doing? How are introductions? Is she in the big cage yet?


Yes she is, they went okay. At first Nelop was a little bossy but Lulu is definitely and instigator. They worked it out though.

I actually was wondering how Lulus brother is doing. Cricket right? I dunno if you renamed him. Lulu is still SO small. I'm worried shes not gonna get much bigger at all. She's pretty much the same size as when I got her. My other dwarf Penelope (nelop) is big for a dwarf, probably 2/3 the size of a regular, but shes still HUGE compared to Lulu. Lulu is still like a mouse haha. I know our litter was extra tiny, but I just wanna make sure it's not just Lulu.


----------



## Mitsy

She looks like my girl starlight. Except for thr curly whiskers and shes not super tiny haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander

MimiSkye said:


> Yes she is, they went okay. At first Nelop was a little bossy but Lulu is definitely and instigator. They worked it out though.
> 
> I actually was wondering how Lulus brother is doing. Cricket right? I dunno if you renamed him. Lulu is still SO small. I'm worried shes not gonna get much bigger at all. She's pretty much the same size as when I got her. My other dwarf Penelope (nelop) is big for a dwarf, probably 2/3 the size of a regular, but shes still HUGE compared to Lulu. Lulu is still like a mouse haha. I know our litter was extra tiny, but I just wanna make sure it's not just Lulu.


I did rename him - his name is now Rascal. He is such a sweet heart!! He is still pretty tiny - but not quite as tiny as my other siamese.

Glad to hear she is doing well - my 6 are all getting along great - the 2 naked boys are really getting big!!!!


----------



## MimiSkye

evander said:


> I did rename him - his name is now Rascal. He is such a sweet heart!! He is still pretty tiny - but not quite as tiny as my other siamese.
> 
> Glad to hear she is doing well - my 6 are all getting along great - the 2 naked boys are really getting big!!!!


UGH after meeting those two naked boys I want one so bad. They were SO adorable!! Good to hear all is well


----------



## evander

I first got 2 naked females to surprise my husband who had seen a picture of them in a book and thought they were cool - I very quickly fell madly in love and knew I had to have the two boys when Julie posted their pictures!!!

Each and everyone of our rats has such a great specialness about them


----------



## MimiSkye

same here...i love how rats have such personality. I feel like even more so than dogs, each one is so different from the other. I think their incredible little critters I can't picture my life without them now


----------

